# Neomeds Free Gear Giveaway!



## SFW (Sep 14, 2012)

1st place - 300$ in gear
2nd place - 200$ in gear
3rd place - 100$ in gear


Contest is simple. *7 days*, post the nicest ass of Latina or Brazillian origin (Tanned crackers may be acceptable) and win prizes shown. Store credit will be handled through Iakat and you can pick what you want through the website.

* The 3 Winners should carry the Neomeds banner for a month or so and assess gear quality and potency. Must be a member with 300 posts and actually workout. 

And for the record, Neomeds gear gets you fucking Jackled and tranned. 

Good Luck Heathens!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 14, 2012)

just helpin to startthis off


i own that one


----------



## cube789 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 14, 2012)

latina i do not own


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Sep 14, 2012)

I own this one


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 14, 2012)

dorians wife


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)

Nothing sexier then a girl in the gym... weight + booty = win


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## independent (Sep 14, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> View attachment 47390
> I own this one



I hope you mean youre banging it.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)

If I win first place, I will also submit a blood test to show future customers of quality.


----------



## cube789 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Sep 14, 2012)

god damn these pictures look nice.

I'm going to be one of the judges.. and I don't like seeing shit that's been posted a hundred times before.


Please continue! GEARS!!


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Sep 14, 2012)

http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o145/JasonSantana/Chicks/633742609974475660-rhetoricalquesti.jpg


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 14, 2012)

Post above me failed. we do not click on links!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2012)

SFW said:


> Must be a member with 300 posts and actually workout, no pedos.
> 
> Good Luck Heathens!



Azza has two strikes on this comp


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 14, 2012)

Only ONE pic per dude should be allowed, so pick the best one and stick with it.

And it should be a REAL chick too, one you've fucked... not from google.

Without further ado...






[/IMG]

She's a filthy mexican.


----------



## oliolz (Sep 14, 2012)

dam nice ass in this thrad - i gotta get my post #'s up!!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 14, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Only ONE pic per dude should be allowed, so pick the best one and stick with it.
> 
> And it should be a REAL chick too, one you've fucked... not from google.



No, contestants can post multiple google pics if they like.


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## tommygunz (Sep 14, 2012)

No one can beat the master! Ich FTW, iMO, GICH, SFW, UDMAN ok I'm outa abbreviations.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 14, 2012)

Now that Ich is here it's fucking OVER!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 14, 2012)

Next worthless post from CHJ will be given an infraction.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2012)

Saney said:


> Next worthless post from CHJ will be given an infraction.


----------



## cube789 (Sep 15, 2012)

]


----------



## cube789 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

Eww, Azza's corn hole


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> Eww, Azza's estrogen enhanced corn hole



Fixed


----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

Gych! ^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

I, a respectable Tranny loving Judge, will fucking Hand over 1st Prize to KOS if he sends me pictures of his Wifes Asshole.


Everyone, Keep up the good work


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Luxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> I, a respectable Tranny loving Judge, will fucking Hand over 1st Prize to KOS if he sends me pictures of his Wifes BALLOON KNOT.
> 
> Everyone, Keep up the good work



fixed


----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

Luxx said:


> fixed




Being you dont even have 300 posts.. you shouldn't be here.. 


Vacation?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



I really like this one

+1 for KOS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2012)

Dianita, Venezuela





 Eliana, Columbiana
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lizeth,Peruvian


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2012)

Sexy Colombianas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Puerto Rico in da house, Rachel


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

DANG


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

i'm getting hard from this thread... omg the asses i'm seeing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

I see two ppl are really trying to win these gears!

Nobody else?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> I see two ppl are really trying to win these gears!
> 
> Nobody else?[/QUOT
> 
> Word, i figured they would be more peeps. Neomeds has some good stuff on their website.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

people are just laZY


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

WTF AT THIS


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2012)

^^ Damn she looks like fun! ^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> I see two ppl are really trying to win these gears!
> 
> Nobody else?



Nobody's winning until I see some juicy arses getting a hard cocking!


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 15, 2012)

*I don't qualify, but throwing one up for the hell of it.*


----------



## iakat (Sep 16, 2012)

Saney said:


> god damn these pictures look nice.
> 
> I'm going to be one of the judges.. and I don't like seeing shit that's been posted a hundred times before.
> 
> ...


  maaaaaan, it will be very hard for you and sfw to decide the winner, with so many hot asses.
good luck


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## iakat (Sep 16, 2012)

all this asses got me fuck instinct, haven't had sex for 2 weeks already.
i drool.


----------



## iakat (Sep 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> people are just laZY



or maybe don't like girls.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2012)

iakat said:


> or maybe don't like girls.



I wanna see some big arse Jew girls!

Getting fkd by a horse!


----------



## SFW (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes. Beastiality is acceptable. Extra points if theres a cuckold jew husband tied up and forced to watch nearby. If hes wearing a yamaka, its an automatic first prize. As it looks now, ichi and kos have dominated. Seems other members are frightened of joey and wont dare compete neck and neck...or will they?


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)

fuck me, 5 pages overnight
you guys are like a bunch of jews smelling the loose change in iakats pockets
(dons his yamaka)


----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## iakat (Sep 16, 2012)

oh man, i have an erection again


----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2012)

iakat said:


> oh man, i have an erection again



So you liked my cawk pics, hey?


----------



## iakat (Sep 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> So you liked my cawk pics, hey?



oh yeah...


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 16, 2012)

when is this over ?  Im thinking bout winning this muther, trying to talk Miss retlaw into writing SFW on one and Neo on the other of her DDs !


----------



## Saney (Sep 16, 2012)

Then you better fucking put "saney" above her cunt you old NJ bastard!


oh and this Contest is for 7 days. plenty plenty of time to steal the show.. 



P.s. Jay Steel is posting up some shit that is hitting home with me!!!

P.s.s. Biased judging?


----------



## iakat (Sep 16, 2012)

Saney said:


> Then you better fucking put "saney" above her cunt you old NJ bastard!
> 
> 
> oh and this Contest is for 7 days. plenty plenty of time to steal the show..
> ...



you're damn right man, in 7 days there are going to be posted a lot of asses.


----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)

lil mama booty clap


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 16, 2012)

Rebeca Linares | Ass Parade

rebeca linares fotos hot - YouTube


----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)

Larissa Reis Sexy Legs Training in Gold,s Gym Las Vegas.flv - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)

Larissa Reis - Female Bodybuilding Motivation | Corposflex Suplementos - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucxVEbE98Mo


?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)

Vida Guerra Training - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)

Vida Guerra Working On That Ass! - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)

Ted in bed with Vida Guerra & Nikki Giavasis - YouTube
very cool


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)

sexy aerobics lessons Original - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)

HELL OF A SIDE VIEW


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 16, 2012)

^ vida is a classic piece of tail.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)

CANT B REAL
OMG AT HIPS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 16, 2012)

Clarissa Santiago





Mia Valerio


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 16, 2012)

Sexy Dominican


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Sep 17, 2012)

I wanna see some ass being penetrated by a Condom'd penis


----------



## iakat (Sep 17, 2012)

Saney said:


> I wanna see some ass being penetrated by a Condom'd penis



your appetite have no limits bro.


----------



## Saney (Sep 17, 2012)

God damn straight!


----------



## cube789 (Sep 17, 2012)

iakat said:


> your appetite have no limits bro.



+ 1, condoms are gross, filthy heathen


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 17, 2012)

I will post some mind blowing shit today or tomorrow. Like I said though not only will I post some great shit coming up, but I will back your gear with a log and blood tests. It will also be the great that will be helping me for my first NPC show this april.


----------



## Saney (Sep 17, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> I will post some mind blowing shit today or tomorrow. Like I said though not only will I post some great shit coming up, but I will back your gear with a log and blood tests. It will also be the great that will be helping me for my first NPC show this april.




Iakat isn't deciding the winner.. SFW and I are.. In other words, you're blowing the wrong guy


----------



## cube789 (Sep 17, 2012)

^ fire extinguisher : O


----------



## cube789 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 17, 2012)

wonder what azzas personal record is


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

time to get this going


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

......


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

vvvvvv


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

......................


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

and some more


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

................................................


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

gotta love a huge ass


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

lisa ann


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

..


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

l


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Sep 17, 2012)

Small pictures = gonna hurt your winning chances


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

vv


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

Saney said:


> Small pictures = gonna hurt your winning chances


time to blow these fuckers up then


----------



## Saney (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Sep 17, 2012)

I am about to quit my job so i can just flood this shit lol


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

hot damn look at this chick


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

everyone has a thing for asians


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## blergs. (Sep 17, 2012)

Im not even going to bother trying to win, THOSE ARE SOME NICE ASS'S!!!


----------



## Saney (Sep 17, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Im not even going to bother trying to win, THOSE ARE SOME NICE ASS'S!!!




There are 3 different prizes to be given out.. you can do well!

the contest isn't "How Many Asses" you post, its the BEST asses us judges can agree on.. You may only have to post one Epic booty that grabs our eye..

Please contribute!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 17, 2012)

jay_steel said:


>



I like these violent bitches.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2012)

Best contest ever!!!!!


----------



## cube789 (Sep 18, 2012)

Big true


----------



## cube789 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## iakat (Sep 18, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Best contest ever!!!!!



yeahh


----------



## cube789 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Sep 18, 2012)

I wanna see some asses from women with lots of muscle mass, but no definition


----------



## iakat (Sep 18, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>



this one is great, i would definitely visit that ass .


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2012)

some3 bber butt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2012)

CATHY HAS A BIG BUTT EVEN IN CONTEST CONDITION


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## tacoman (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)

damn...i impressed myself


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)

lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Sep 19, 2012)

damn those mixed blackies are fucking smoking..

KOS gets my vote


----------



## big--rob (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## big--rob (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## big--rob (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## big--rob (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## big--rob (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## big--rob (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## big--rob (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## big--rob (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## big--rob (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## big--rob (Sep 20, 2012)

Boom!


----------



## Saney (Sep 20, 2012)

Big Rob!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## iakat (Sep 20, 2012)

where are you taking all these Titanic asses?


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 20, 2012)

Page 12 = epic!


----------



## Saney (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL @ Big Rob

post count under 100 lol


----------



## SFW (Sep 20, 2012)

big-rob = prince's other acct?


----------



## Saney (Sep 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> big-rob = prince's other acct?




Hmmm... probably so... i'm sure all he has to do is ask for Gears tho, not try and win them as a fruit cake


----------



## big--rob (Sep 20, 2012)

What, nahhh, I'm my own account. The same name on like 5 boards lol.
I know I'm under 300. I just want the satisfaction lol


----------



## SFW (Sep 20, 2012)

^ well, 275 more posts and you just might win this thing. Good pics, keep em coming!


----------



## Saney (Sep 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ well, 275 more posts and you just might win this thing. Good pics, keep em coming!




i agree.. those pics you posted are the best.. i honestly hate ghetto asses.. or non- proportionate asses.. just nasty

i like perfect bootys that aren't too big but are fucking nice.. I'd give him the win if i could.. but go kill yourself


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2012)

not ass but lord


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 21, 2012)

Today makes day 7.

*1st place* prize goes to *KOS* with a very impressive and diverse array of pics.

Ill let iakat know and you should pm him when youre ready. 


Dont be discouraged. 2nd and 3rd prizes are still available and will be announced later today.


May the Gears be with you!


----------



## big--rob (Sep 21, 2012)

Wait...are we posting ass, or brazillian ass, like I thought the OP said when I first read it? I only posted Brazillians, even if they look white; all brazillian lol.


----------



## Saney (Sep 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> Today makes day 7.
> 
> *1st place* prize goes to *KOS* with a very impressive and diverse array of pics.
> 
> ...




May the Gears be with you KOS!!! Lord knows you need them!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)

Tahiti Cora


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)

[embed]Coralie Teraiefa at Exxxotica Miami 2011 - YouTube[/embed]


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)

TahitiCora - Audioyo Music Social Network - YouTube


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)

[embed]TahitiCora - Audioyo Music Social Network - YouTube[/embed]


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2012)

Neat


great way to start a work day



goin in now


60 hrs so far

thanx guys

fun posting butt pics


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)

congrats KOS!


----------



## cube789 (Sep 22, 2012)

deserved win KOS, congrats


----------



## iakat (Sep 22, 2012)

Saney said:


> May the Gears be with you KOS!!! Lord knows you need them!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations KOS!!


----------



## iakat (Sep 22, 2012)

after all these butt pics, i want get me a whore and punish her. ha ha ha


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 22, 2012)

Whos gonna win 2nd prize??


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



Nice!


P.S. Congrats to *Sil* for *2nd* place!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah i love that one...really anything see thru is hot



sil is the man


----------



## SFW (Sep 22, 2012)

Rules are meant to be bent. And being that i made the rules, im gonna bend em!

3rd prize goes to MinMaxMuscle.

Hes asian, jacked, tanned and very desirable! and an OG from Bn.com days. He actually trains and has plenty of people on this board that can vouch for him.

He will be around on these boards now and IMO, should be sponsored by IronMagLabs to do some shameless promo.

Probably should send his portfolio to rob or heavy. 


Anyway, gears and so on. Thanks for participating. And thanks to Iakat for making this all possible. 

Dont forget, carry the sig and assess your products! Thanks.

- end transmission.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Iakat and SFW!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2012)

SFW said:


> Today makes day 7.
> 
> *1st place* prize goes to *KOS* with a very impressive and diverse array of pics.
> 
> ...



Congrats to KOS, Sil and Min!


----------



## iakat (Sep 22, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> Thanks Iakat and SFW!



congrats bro!!!


----------



## cube789 (Sep 23, 2012)

congrats !


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 23, 2012)

I AM HAPPY EVERYONE THat won works out with me beinng the least in shape of the 3


would have been pissed if azza or dirt warrior won


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I AM HAPPY EVERYONE THat won works out with me beinng the least in shape of the 3
> 
> 
> would have been pissed if azza or dirt warrior won



The DRSE has stds bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 23, 2012)

stds?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> stds?



Yep. Valtrex prescriptions mandatory


----------



## cube789 (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## iakat (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Sep 24, 2012)

lol i've won?



i feel sick


----------



## iakat (Sep 26, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> lol i've won?
> 
> 
> 
> i feel sick



KOS says you workout


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

will have pics up soon


----------



## Saney (Oct 6, 2012)

Super!!


----------



## SFW (Oct 6, 2012)

Suspicious yellow package showed up. Foreign stamps with turban wearing men on it, illegible writing, sent from pakistan....


Gears!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 6, 2012)

Still nothing in the mail. Doorman is showing up to work with ridiculous vascularity. BASTARD!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 6, 2012)

Derricious!!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 7, 2012)

Great Pics!!!


----------



## charley (Oct 7, 2012)

=   ...............


----------



## ravisawalia (Aug 21, 2013)

awesome asses


----------



## SFW (Aug 21, 2013)

Neomeds gave me cancer.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 21, 2013)

^change your deodorant


----------

